
Please Elaborate on Some Specifics - spdmn
As an Apple fan and a programming language nerd, I have basically no interest in ever using the language. I spend a lot of time in C++, Haskell, Rust, and Kubernetes, but Swift just feels pointlessly complicated to me. (C++ I think is also pointlessly complicated, but the rest at least have a point ;-)
======
thosakwe
This is a copy of
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21809282](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21809282).

